# Prügelstrafe



## Setwale_Charm

Gibt es einige informelle Bezeichnung fuer Auspeitschung oder Pruegelstrafe im Deutsch? Plauze vielleicht?


----------



## Ralf

- Prügel, bspw. in: jmdm. eine Tracht Prügel verpassen/ verabreichen
- jmdm. einen Denkzettel verpassen (wobei mit Denkzettel durchaus auch eine subtilere Art der Bestrafung gemeint sein kann)
- jmd. bekommt Dresche/ Haue/ Hiebe/ Keile/ Kloppe (regional)/ Senge / eine Abreibung/ Schläge

Genügt das?

Ralf


----------



## Hutschi

Zur Verwendung von Ralfs Vorschlägen:



> jmdm. eine Tracht Prügel verpassen


beinhaltet am ehesten sowohl Prügel als auch Strafe, aber es betrifft die veralteten Erziehungsmethoden der Eltern oder - noch früher - von Lehrern. Ob es außerhalb der Erziehung verwendet wird, weiß ich nicht.

"Dresche/ Haue/ Hiebe/ Keile/ Kloppe (regional)/ Senge / Schläge" beinhalten weniger eine Strafe, als die Tatsache der Schläge.

"eine Abreibung" ist meist eher ein Angriff oder eine Art Racheakt.

"Denkzettel" ist recht allgemein. Man müsste gegebenenfalls den Kontext entsprechend setzen.

"Klassenkeile" war eine Strafe durch die Schulklasse gegen Mitschüler, oft ungerechtfertigt gegen Schwächere.

Vielleicht kann man besser helfen, wenn noch mehr Kontext bekannt ist.

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## heidita

Setwale_Charm said:


> Gibt es einige informelle Bezeichnung fuer Auspeitschung oder Pruegelstrafe im Deutsch? Plauze vielleicht?


 
Ein Auspeitschung gibt es nicht mehr in der modernen Welt. Hier handelte es sich um eine Bestrafung (ich denke da sofort an Sklaven) mit einer Peitsche.


----------



## Hutschi

Es wird sicher noch deutlicher, dass der Kontext erforderlich ist.

Eine andere Frage ist, ob es wirklich keine Auspeitschung, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, mehr in der modernen (heutigen) Welt gibt. Ich habe im Fernsehen Fotos gesehen von Leuten, die misshandelt wurden. Ich habe Bilder gesehen von Gefangenen und Berichte gelesen. 

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## übermönch

Wie wär's mit "Züchtigung"? 's ist zwar ned so informell, aber, naja, wird im Gesprochenen... halbwegs benutzt


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:


> Ein Auspeitschung gibt es nicht mehr in der modernen Welt. Hier handelte es sich um eine Bestrafung (ich denke da sofort an Sklaven) mit einer Peitsche.


Meines Erachtens wird Steinigen, Auspeitschen und Erhängen in vielen islamischen Ländern noch regelmäßig praktiziert. Dies widerspricht zwar auch _meinem _Gefühl von moderner, zivilisierter Welt, aber existent sind diese Methoden dennoch!

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Bitte also unbedingt was zum Kontext schreiben.

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob wir über Gaunersprache, das Mittelalter oder die Gegenwart sprechen. Wo und wann und welcher Zusammenhang sind wichtig.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob wir über Gaunersprache, das Mittelalter oder die Gegenwart sprechen. Wo und wann und welcher Zusammenhang sind wichtig.


Richtig, es könnte sich um Flagellantentum a la Opus Dei, um masochistische Triebe, um islamische Züchtigung von Straftätern, um früher übliche Strafen in Schulen und Klöstern und um vieles andere handeln.

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Richtig, es könnte sich um Flagellantentum a la Opus Dei, um masochistische Triebe, um islamische Züchtigung von Straftätern, um früher übliche Strafen in Schulen und Klöstern und um vieles andere handeln.
> 
> Kajjo


Ebenso wurden mitunter ungehorsame Seeleute mit der Peitsche gezüchtigt. Als umgangssprachlich Ausdrücke für Auspeitschen fallen mir ein:

- jemandem das Fell gerben
- die neunschwänzige Katze zu spüren bekommen
- Bekanntschaft mit der neunschwänzigen Katze machen

Abgesehen vom ersten Vorschlag, der durchaus auch im übertragenen Sinne Verwendung finden könnte, sehe ich die beiden anderen mehr im Mittelalter angesiedelt als in irgend einem der von Kajjo vermuteten Szenarien - soll heißen: es kommt wirklich auf den konkreten Zusammenhang an.

Ralf


----------



## Lykurg

Zum Hausgebrauch:_ jmdn. übers Knie legen
_oder auch:_ jmdm. den Hintern versohlen
_
Rein figurative (?), aber einst gängige Drohung: _jmdn. windelweich prügeln_


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:


> Meines Erachtens wird Steinigen, Auspeitschen und Erhängen in vielen islamischen Ländern noch regelmäßig praktiziert. Dies widerspricht zwar auch _meinem _Gefühl von moderner, zivilisierter Welt, aber existent sind diese Methoden dennoch!
> 
> Kajjo


Deshalb hatte ich gesagt "in der modernen Welt" ...


----------



## Lykurg

heidita, das ist eine sehr problematische Ausdrucksweise, wenn man bedenkt, wie die Technisierung etwa des Iran vorangeschritten ist. Der Modernebegriff eignet sich schlecht zur Charakterisierung eines Landes, in dem mit dem Handy Fotos von Steinigungen gemacht werden (können).


----------



## heidita

Lykurg said:


> heidita, das ist eine sehr problematische Ausdrucksweise, wenn man bedenkt, wie die Technisierung etwa des Iran vorangeschritten ist. Der Modernebegriff eignet sich schlecht zur Charakterisierung eines Landes, in dem mit dem Handy Fotos von Steinigungen gemacht werden (können).


 
Hmm, das ist auch wieder wahr....


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, OK, ich kann sehen dass die Deutschen viel ueber Pruegelstrafen kennen. Und koennen das auf mehrere Weisen machen. Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Lykurg

Ach so, zurück zur Ursprungsfrage: "Plauze" kenne ich nur als umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für einen Bierbauch. 
Mit Prügelstrafen hat das wenig zu tun.

Soweit ich weiß, wurden Körperstrafen in deutschen Schulen wesentlich eher abgeschafft als in GB...


----------



## übermönch

Kajjo said:


> islamischen Ländern


Du, das ist aber ein übler vorurteil. Im buddistischen Singapur und auch bei so manchen südostasiatischen Genossen ist's ebenfalls übliche Sache.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Lykurg said:


> Ach so, zurück zur Ursprungsfrage: "Plauze" kenne ich nur als umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für einen Bierbauch.
> Mit Prügelstrafen hat das wenig zu tun.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, wurden Körperstrafen in deutschen Schulen wesentlich eher abgeschafft als in GB...


 
Erstens, wann ich in die Schule in Oesterreich ging (doch vor einigen 18 Jahren), waren Koerperstrafen noch da. 
Und zweitens, geltet das nicht um die Schule, ich wurde das von der deutschen Polizei versprochen!!.


----------



## Lykurg

In Österreich ist manches _sehr_ anders. 

Die Polizei versprach Dir _eine Plauze_?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sorry, Kajjo. Sie haben sich geweigert die Bedeutung von DFG zu erklaren, sie behaupten dass es geltet ueber ihren beruflichen Slang.   
 Eigentlich glaube ich es gibt noch andere Grunde als die unheimlichen Polizeigeheimnisse. Schade, ich war darauf wirklich gespannt.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Lykurg said:


> In Österreich ist manches _sehr_ anders.
> 
> Die Polizei versprach Dir _eine Plauze_?


 
  Ja, mein Hintern zu versohlen... ich hatte sie zu viel geneckt, offensichtlich. Aber das wird eine Handlung der herzlichen Freundlichkeit! Mein Hintern ist dazu freudig bereit.


----------



## Hutschi

Mit blau gibt es den Begriff: Jemanden blau prügeln. (Er bekommt dann blaue Flecken. Manche sagen auch "blauze Flecken" - sehr selten schriftlich) - vielleicht ist es davon abgeleitet. 

http://sunflower.q-bros.de/Konzert/Highfield_2002/Glucklich/glucklich.html



> "... und normale Haut in blauze Flecken verwandelt."


(hier nicht im Zusammenhang mit Prügeln)

(Vergleiche: "verbleuen": blau machen, besonders durch Schlagen, Grimmsches Wörterbuch, heute noch gebräuchlich http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Projects/WBB/woerterbuecher/dwb/wbgui?lemid=GV00552)

"plauzen" heißt auch so etwas wie "fallen" oder "stürzen". Vielleicht ist es davon abgeleitet.

Vielleicht kann das zur Klärung beitragen, aber es ist Spekulation.

Klar dürfte es nur den Sprechern sein, was sie meinten.

PS: Situation in der BRD: Peitschen gibt es nicht mehr. Die Polizei ist mit "Schlagstöcken" ausgerüstet. Andere Mittel sind zum Beispiel Wasserwerfer. Wehrlose Gefangene _dürfen_ natürlich nicht geprügelt werden.


----------



## Kajjo

übermönch said:


> Du, das ist aber ein übler vorurteil. Im buddistischen Singapur und auch bei so manchen südostasiatischen Genossen ist's ebenfalls übliche Sache.


Lieber Übermönch, bitte überlege Dir zukünftig gut, wem du Vorurteile unterstellst. Ich lasse mir solche jedenfalls nicht fälschlicherweise vorwerfen. 

Es ist sachlich korrekt, daß in etlichen islamischen Ländern, in denen die Sharia angewandt wird, körperliche Züchtigungen zur Tagesordnung gehören. Damit wäre diese Information _kein_ Vorurteil, sondern Fakt.

Ich habe keineswegs behauptet, daß _nur noch_ in islamischen Ländern so etwas stattfindet. Das wäre _eventuell_ ein Vorurteil gewesen, bestenfalls auch dann nur eine Fehlinformation.

Du hast sicherlich recht, daß auch in nicht-islamischen Ländern noch körperliche Züchtigungen angewandt werden. Dies wirft aber auf das Verhalten der islamischen Länder weder ein besseres noch ein schlechteres Licht.

Wir sind hier in einem Deutschforum und man kann erwarten, daß jeder Muttersprachler hier mit der Sprache so gewählt umgehen kann, daß er niemandem etwas ungerechtfertigt vorwirft oder ihn gar beleidigt.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Zurück zur Frage:

Setwale_Charm, Du bist ein Held. Du hast recht. Ich habe einen Beleg gefunden.

Neues vom Blauzen und von der Plauze

Quelle: Thüringer Sprachschatz 1895, Sändig-Reprint-Verlag 1985:

im Thüringer Dialekt gab es:
"blauzen" = stoßen, Blauz = Stoß, Schlag: es dâd è Mordsblàuz (_es gab einen gewaltigen Schlag_ - "_Mords" hat hier im Dialekt nichts mit "Mord" zu tun, es heißt "besonders stark, gewaltig"_), e hêd Blàuzen gekrid _(- er hat Stöße oder Schläge gekriegt_) (kursiv= eigene Übersetzungen.) Es stammt aus dem Thüringer Dialekt, Quelle von 1895, vielleicht hat es sich in einem anderen Dialekt erhalten. 

Plauze= Anschwellung eines Kopfes infolge eines Falles (gleiche Quelle) 

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## AGATHA2

Setwale_Charm said:


> Erstens, wann ich in die Schule in Oesterreich ging (doch vor einigen 18 Jahren), waren Koerperstrafen noch da.


 
Hi Setwale- Charm !  In Österreich gab es vor 18 Jahren sicher  keine Prügelstrafe mehr !!! Höchstens vielleicht in irgendeiner mehr oder weniger obskuren Privatschule, die sich nicht an die Gesetze hielt


----------



## AGATHA2

Lykurg said:


> In Österreich ist manches _sehr_ anders.


 
Wie schön, dass du wenigstens keine Vorurteile gegen den Iran hegst !


----------



## Lykurg

AGATHA2, ich habe das letzte Jahr in Wien verbracht und dabei auch die Gelegenheit zum Austausch etwa über Schulsysteme mit meinen österreichischen Kommilitonen in erheblichem Maße genutzt. Insofern handelt es sich bei der generellen Aussage, daß "manches sehr anders" ist, nicht um ein Vorurteil, auch wenn das im Bezug auf Prügelstrafe so natürlich nicht gilt. Ein entsprechendes Emoticon hätte allerdings sicherlich das Verständnis erleichtert; ich ließ es weg, da einen Satz später eines folgt.

Daß das Verhältnis von Deutschen und Österreichern zueinander leider tatsächlich massiv von Vorurteilen geprägt ist, habe ich immer wieder deutlich erfahren können.


----------



## heidita

Ich verstehe leider überhaupt nichts mehr......komme ich nicht mehr mit. Wieso sind wir jetzt im Iran gelandet?

Ich kenne auch _Pauze_ nicht, nie gehört.


----------



## AGATHA2

Lykurg said:


> Daß das Verhältnis von Österreichern und Deutschen zueinander leider tatsächlich massiv von Vorurteilen geprägt ist, habe ich immer wieder deutlich erfahren können.


 
Das ist leider nur allzu wahr, aber zwischen Nachbarländern bedauerlicherweise ja eher die Norm als die Ausnahme. Vor allem, wenn (prinzipiell  ) die gleiche Sprache gesprochen wird. 

Aber sowohl die gegenseitigen Vorurteile als auch der Vergleich der Ausbildungssysteme wären doch interessante Themen


----------



## AGATHA2

heidita said:


> Wieso sind wir jetzt im Iran gelandet?


 
Wir sind WIEDER im Iran gelandet, da waren wir in diesem Fädchen schon


----------



## Lykurg

> Aber sowohl die gegenseitigen Vorurteile als auch der Vergleich der Ausbildungssysteme wären doch interessante Themen


Ja, aber ich traf auch auf Gesprächspartner, mit denen ersteres nicht thematisierbar war. Da hieß es dann, das sei halt so. Und nein, (die Person) sei noch nie in Deutschland gewesen und wolle auch nicht dort hin. 

Und zum Schulsystem und seinen Resultaten: Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, daß eines der beiden Länder besonders viel vom anderen lernen könnte.


----------



## AGATHA2

Lykurg said:


> Ja, aber ich traf auch auf Gesprächspartner, mit denen ersteres nicht thematisierbar war. Da hieß es dann, das sei halt so. Und nein, (die Person) sei noch nie in Deutschland gewesen und wolle auch nicht dort hin.
> 
> Oh je, das tut mir leid ! Du hast anscheinend ein massives "Wien-Trauma" abbekommen und bist mit Negativ-charme übergossen worden. Aber gerade nach so einem Erlebnis wäre es doch interessant die Hintergründe zu beleuchten
> 
> Und zum Schulsystem und seinen Resultaten: Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, daß eines der beiden Länder besonders viel vom anderen lernen könnte.


 
Meinst du damit, dass keine Verständigung möglich ist, dass beide Seiten ohnehin mehr oder weniger das gleiche tun oder dass beide nicht besonders gut sind ?


----------



## Lykurg

Naja, ich hab durchaus auch die positiven Seiten Wiens und mancher Bewohner kennengelernt und genossen. Es ist schon eine einzigartige Stadt.

-----

Ich meine, daß beide Systeme erhebliche Mängel haben, ja - Matura und Abitur haben keinen verbindlichen Aussagewert, und die nachgeordneten Schulformen verwahrlosen. Kommunikationsdefizite kommen dazu (wenn etwa die Uni HH für Unsummen eine nicht funktionierende Seminaranmeldesoftware entwickelt, statt die funktionierende Komplettlösung der Uni Wien zu kaufen oder sich dort wenigstens beraten zu lassen. Die Hälfte der entstandenen Probleme hätte selbst ich als unwissender User voraussagen können).


----------



## AGATHA2

Lykurg said:


> Ich meine, daß beide Systeme erhebliche Mängel haben, ja - Matura und Abitur haben keinen verbindlichen Aussagewert, und die nachgeordneten Schulformen verwahrlosen.


 
Da bin ich 100 % deiner Meinung


----------



## Setwale_Charm

AGATHA2 said:


> Hi Setwale- Charm ! In Österreich gab es vor 18 Jahren sicher keine Prügelstrafe mehr !!! Höchstens vielleicht in irgendeiner mehr oder weniger obskuren Privatschule, die sich nicht an die Gesetze hielt


 
Meinen Sie doch dass Herr Burgermeister meinen Hintern ohne Recht dazu versohlte??!!! 

OK, Spass beiseite, vielleicht war das nicht die Politik aller Schulen in Oesterreich sondern nur gang und gaebe in jenen tirolerischen Dorfen. 
Sowieso werde ich darauf wachten wann die deutsche Polizei Ihre Drohung durchfuehren und dann berichten wem es am besten gelungen hatte.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hutschi said:


> Plauze= Anschwellung eines Kopfes infolge eines Falles (gleiche Quelle)


 Ich biete eigentlich nur meinen Hintern an.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe meine Frau, die aus Potsdam stammt, gefragt. Sie sagt auch "Plauze" habe etwas mit einem dicken Bauch zu tun. Das scheint heute die regional am weitesten bekannte Bedeutung zu sein. Weil die gesuchte Bedeutung in einem alten Thüringer Wörterbuch steht, zumindest annähernd, denke ich, dass es in einem entsprechenden mittel- bis oberdeutschen Bereich zu finden sein könnte. Ich habe selber den Ausdruck (außer hinplauzen, plauz, pardauz) nie vorher gehört. Er scheint sich in der Bedeutung "Schlagen" nur regional erhalten zu haben - wohl, weil glücklicherweise der Fakt ziemlich verschwunden ist. 



> Plauze= Anschwellung eines Kopfes infolge eines Falles


 
kann aus dem Bedeutungsbereich stammen, sicher bin ich nicht. 

Als ich von meinem Vater das letzte Mal so richtig verwammst wurde, waren noch Lederhosen modern (1960er Jahre). In der Schule gab es keine Prügel. Bei meinem Vater sollen sie noch an der Tagesordnung gewesen sein.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hutschi said:


> Als ich von meinem Vater das letzte Mal so richtig *verwammst *wurde, waren noch Lederhosen modern (1960er Jahre). In der Schule gab es keine Prügel. Bei meinem Vater sollen sie noch an der Tagesordnung gewesen sein.


 
 Ich habe dieses Wort noch nie getroffen.
 Meinen Sie dass Pruegel bei deutschen Vaeter noch existiert???!!! Vielleicht ist das mein Fehler die Deutschen so zu lieben!  Ich hatte doch keinen deutschen Vater!


----------



## Hutschi

Normalerweise existiert sie nicht mehr. Aber hin und wieder gibt es sie. Das sieht man an Gerichtsprozessen, wenn jemand sein Kind todgeschlagen hat. Auch ich habe oft den Rat von älteren Mitbürgern bekommen, dass es ohne Prügel nicht ginge. Eine Generation vor meiner war es noch ein "normales" Mittel der Erziehung. "*Verwammsen*" ist eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für _eine Tracht Prügel_ _verabreichen_, damit die Hände nicht weh taten, nahmen die Väter früher oft auch einen _Bettklopfer _http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teppichklopfer (damit reinigte man sonst Betten und Teppiche).

Wie gesagt ... moderne Zeiten.

Aber alles in allem, es ist nicht mehr erlaubt. Eine Mutter bekam eine Strafe bei Gericht, weil sie ihrer Tochter öffentlich eine Ohrfeige gegeben hatte.

Viele sehen _Ohrfeigen_ (einen Schlag mit der flachen Hand auf das Ohr) als harmlos an, das sind sie aber nicht. 

(Wenn ich hier kulturelle Sachen mit erläutere, dann versuche ich, den Zusammenhang zur Frage aufrechtzuerhalten. (Bezeichnungen für Schläge). Ganz ohne kulturellen Hintergrund geht das nicht.


----------



## Ralf

Da immer hier immer mal wieder von "Plauze" die Rede ist - in meiner Gegend wird, wenn auch recht selten, umgangssprachlich/ mundartlich damit die Lunge bezeichnet:

Mann, hab ich's heute mächtig auf der Plauze = Ich bin heute stark erkältet.

... ist das jetzt schon _off topic_?

Ralf


----------

